# The Third Shot



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've always used a pump or an auto, but thinking about giving my side by side a try next year. The drawbacks I see are longer time to reload and not having the third shot. How often to do you guys use your third shot with your pump or auto?  For anyone who has used an over under or sxs do you feel disadvantaged?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 22, 2016)

My third is either a hail mary or the kill shot on a fat slow duck. Later in the season (fl not Ga) I usually learn to with hold firing off that third shot if the first two dont take them unless a large group is in. 

The challenge to aim better only having two shots could be worth it, but I think ill stick with three chances in our low country.


----------



## tsharp (Feb 22, 2016)

I hunt with a over/under if I can't hit them 2 then the third won't do any good any way.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 22, 2016)

Just remember one main reason people don't use o/u or sxs is because they are normally high end classy guns. Ones that you don't want to get dirty, dented up etc. there is no real negative aspects of using it to hunt with.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Do it. I have been toying with getting a cheap Yildiz O/U to hunt with.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 22, 2016)

I never shot one. Sight picture stay the same I take it on them or is one shot different from the other? Something about that hail mary shot or cripple shot would get to me. For snipe I think I handle two shots. That third one is usually a waste or a super bowl game winning hail mary


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 22, 2016)

g0nef1sshn said:


> I never shot one. Sight picture stay the same I take it on them or is one shot different from the other? Something about that hail mary shot or cripple shot would get to me. For snipe I think I handle two shots. That third one is usually a waste or a super bowl game winning hail mary



I feel like if I take a third shot it is usually a hail mary or a shot to kill a cripple like you said.  I've shot over under and to me the shot picture is similar to a pump or auto.  My sxs reminds me of shooting my auto-5.  Its kind of a wide plane with a bead in the middle.  When I shoot it at a paper target to pattern it I usually can tell that the barrels will pattern to the right or left, but when I shoot clays with it I really don't notice a difference.  But that is just me and I am in no way an expert.  


My sxs is a stoeger so I'm not really worried about hurting it taking it into the swamp or on the salt.  I'd love to get a "pretty" double down the road.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Do it. I have been toying with getting a cheap Yildiz O/U to hunt with.



I got one of these in 28 gauge for quail hunting.  Surprising quality for a $450 gun from Academy.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 22, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I got one of these in 28 gauge for quail hunting.  Surprising quality for a $450 gun from Academy.



I have been looking at them and really can't gind many bad reviews other than they are stiff to open, which i expect out of a gun under $500


----------



## Town2Small (Feb 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I have been looking at them and really can't gind many bad reviews other than they are stiff to open, which i expect out of a gun under $500


I only see there being a problem hunting an o/u when it comes to cripples, and big groups like mentioned before. I still feel like you'll like it though. Something new to add more of a challenge, if nothing else it will save you money on shells. That 3rd shot is usually wasted haha.

I also have a yildiz and love it. It's a 20 gauge I use for rabbits though. Only draw back to it for me is the stock length is longer than what I'm used to. I've been meaning to take it to my gunsmith.. the yildiz is a super light gun,  and it kicks like a dang mule!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can reload an O/U about as fast as a semi auto for cripples.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You can reload an O/U about as fast as a semi auto for cripples.


Having hunted allot longer with an over and under than you that is not true. As far as not shooting an over and under duck hunting. That was the highend gun of choice for waterfowl in the old days. I still got my bent up beat up over and under.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 23, 2016)

I've shot a 12 citori for 20 years, and grew up shooting between a 16 sxs, sweet 16, and rem 1100 16, I can run just as many shells if I want to as my buddies with a pump and auto and kill just as many birds. I've never missed the 3rd shot. Just practice mine has ejectors and it's become second nature to reload pretty quick but that's just me


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2016)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I've shot a 12 citori for 20 years, and grew up shooting between a 16 sxs, sweet 16, and rem 1100 16, I can run just as many shells if I want to as my buddies with a pump and auto and kill just as many birds. I've never missed the 3rd shot. Just practice mine has ejectors and it's become second nature to reload pretty quick but that's just me


I still shoot my Citori from time to time and I Have had it since 1983. It aint as fast as my Super X3 or my new A5. If you are shooting a double of any kind you better be good enough with two.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 23, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I still shoot my Citori from time to time and I Have had it since 1983. It aint as fast as my Super X3 or my new A5. If you are shooting a double of any kind you better be good enough with two.



I sure try to be haha


----------



## bassculler (Feb 23, 2016)

tsharp said:


> I hunt with a over/under if I can't hit them 2 then the third won't do any good any way.



diddo.......the third shot is a waste!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 23, 2016)

bassculler said:


> diddo.......the third shot is a waste!



I triple on birds often. Heck shooting geese I can shoot three and have time to load a 4th shell.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 23, 2016)

I like that insurance of that third shot. I've had groups come in where I've knocked down three birds and wish I had another shot in the gun. It also can make the difference in killing a crippled bird and it getting away. That's just my two cents


----------



## tsharp (Feb 23, 2016)

I have 3 over/under guns and I use to shoot a 870 wingmaster 30" full choke. Now I have a camo Browning Cynergy. and I love it, shoots well and good fit. I also have a Browning GTS I use it for  sporting clays, bird hunts. But I would never take it Duck hunting.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 23, 2016)

For some reason in my old age, the 1st shot is a miss and the 2nd and 3rd are hits.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2016)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I sure try to be haha


Me to.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had a forum member yesterday tell me that i must be feeling nostalgic.... Maybe he was right. I might be out there next year with an O/U wearing a waxed Barbour jacket, an old Filson hat, making piles with birds. Lol


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 24, 2016)

I like the option of a 3rd shot, and a semi auto is more functional in tight quarters like a layout boat/blind.


----------



## flywayman (Feb 24, 2016)

*Third shot*

I often hunt from a boat blind, many times in deeper water. My hunting partner, who is a better shot than I, will shoot two mallards and save the third shot for a cripple. In our setting, a wounded duck can get away in a hurry, especially when several birds are knocked down and the wind is blowing. I think the third shot is a great conservation tool when used in that manner.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 25, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You can reload an O/U about as fast as a semi auto for cripples.



I'd have to agree with you. Iv been shooting my cynergy for just one season and I can load it faster than my auto. I can throw 2 shells in at a time and close it up as where my auto I have to one at a time


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 25, 2016)

Ya'll miss the loop hole in the law. You can have every shotgun you own in the blind as long as they don't have more than three shells with the plug and it is non toxic shot.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 25, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Ya'll miss the loop hole in the law. You can have every shotgun you own in the blind as long as they don't have more than three shells with the plug and it is non toxic shot.



Where do you put the plug in a side by side?  LOL.  

When we hunt out of the boat I usually have my backup gun loaded as well with a different choke in it in case the birds are coming in closer or farther.  (sometimes the tide changes how far away from the decoys you are)  

As far as reloading speed I think it is all in what you practice and are accustomed to doing.  Just take a look at a cowboy match on youtube and you will see guys reloading both pumps and sxs shotguns amazingly fast.


----------



## killerv (Feb 25, 2016)

I usually don't figure out the lead until my 2nd or 3rd shot alot of the time. 3 for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 25, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Where do you put the plug in a side by side?  LOL.
> 
> When we hunt out of the boat I usually have my backup gun loaded as well with a different choke in it in case the birds are coming in closer or farther.  (sometimes the tide changes how far away from the decoys you are)
> 
> As far as reloading speed I think it is all in what you practice and are accustomed to doing.  Just take a look at a cowboy match on youtube and you will see guys reloading both pumps and sxs shotguns amazingly fast.


Told you to stop looking at youtube, your not old enough


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 25, 2016)

flywayman said:


> I often hunt from a boat blind, many times in deeper water. My hunting partner, who is a better shot than I, will shoot two mallards and save the third shot for a cripple. In our setting, a wounded duck can get away in a hurry, especially when several birds are knocked down and the wind is blowing. I think the third shot is a great conservation tool when used in that manner.



Or that third shell could be used to shoot at a bird that is at the edge of your range resulting in a cripple...... Just food for thought.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 25, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Or that third shell could be used to shoot at a bird that is at the edge of your range resulting in a cripple...... Just food for thought.



After losing a cripple or two i learn to hold off those. Hate losing ducks. Especially knowing cause i caused it. 

But they end up gator bait or turtle snacks hopefully


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 25, 2016)

I think there's  prolly plenty of birds crippled at the edge of someone's range with the first or second shot as well ... Let them work


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 25, 2016)

Cripples happen. It is just part of it.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 25, 2016)

You might want to do a little research before you shoot steel shot out if a sxs.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 26, 2016)

The sxs I'd use is a stoeger with screw in chokes that are made for lead or steel.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 27, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> The sxs I'd use is a stoeger with screw in chokes that are made for lead or steel.



That should be fine.  Many of the older guns shouldn't have steel shot through them.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 28, 2016)

I like having three shots, especially when I forget to reload all the way after a volley


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 29, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> I like having three shots, especially when I forget to reload all the way after a volley


Sometime I just forget to load my gun


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 29, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Sometime I just forget to load my gun



Been there too


----------

